# SunIE 15X15 heat press



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I was looking at a beginner's heat press. They have a 15X15 for $249 and a 16X20 for under $350. All have a two-year warranty, so I thought that sounded pretty good. I have a small operation right now, but would like to expand in the future. I would just like to be able to press rhinestone transfers on XXL Bella shirts. What is your opinion about either of these? Sorry, both of this are the SunIE brand.

Thanks,
Silverbolt


----------



## fournwoof (Aug 11, 2010)

I just bought a Sunie 15X15 a couple of weeks ago. I haven't really put it to the test yet but I have pressed a few plastisol transfers I received from various companies. Overall I was happy with the machine. I plan on getting a laser thermometer to test the accuracy of the temp read out. I say get the Sunie for a beginner machine, it is cheap enough and if you make a little money with it you can upgrade to something better. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

silverbolt said:


> I was looking at a beginner's heat press. They have a 15X15 for $249 and a 16X20 for under $350. All have a two-year warranty, so I thought that sounded pretty good. I have a small operation right now, but would like to expand in the future. I would just like to be able to press rhinestone transfers on XXL Bella shirts. What is your opinion about either of these? Sorry, both of this are the SunIE brand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Silverbolt


Both presses have good reviews here. www.proworldinc.com offers the 15x15 with upgraded circuitry for $299 and a 5-year warranty. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you get the press for 169.00 any idea how much the shipping would be to WA 99114?....


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you get the $169 option, you will have to purchase $299 in stock transfers or inkjet/laser transfer paper combinations.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes...........


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

This same heat press was delivered to my door just today! I'm impatiently waiting for the husband to get home from his day job so we can start testing / playing with it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Cathy, there's a couple of Heat Press companies in the LA area. I believe 123heatpress.com or something like that. I bought one and it worked great. 

Next step is to buy one with a digital pressure reading. 

Someone meantioned a heat gun. You don't need one for heat presses in my opinion. It's a waste of money for one. 

Let us know what happens Cathy. I'm sure you'll have a great time with it.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

royster13 said:


> If you get the press for 169.00 any idea how much the shipping would be to WA 99114?....


The shipping cost is approximately $40 for the heat press.


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought the Sunei Press on July 14. Never could get accurate temp readings. Complained and never got answers that did any thing. No offer to replace press. Finally sent press back and they kept 20%, plus I had to pay for shipping back. Have been working with Pro World since. Great folks who really care about the experience you have with their product. Now using the Trans Pro and still have some temp issues, but Ed is working on it.

Best option IMO is go with Pro World. Worth it for the service alone.

Jim


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to say that too Jim. Just reading Ed's responses is enough to convince me.


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

I disagree on need for heat gun. I find it invaluable to get the press close to the temp suggested by transfer maker


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I bought it, so hope I don't have a bad experience with it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Silver, 

Which one did you get, the Sunie or Proworld?


----------

